# Look at me! Sex, sex, sex! Wolf!



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey, Dalya!

*waves*


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

PREPARE THE VOLCANO!!!!!


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

primadonnas.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

So... there's no sex wolves?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm ignoring this thread.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Starting now.


----------



## PeggyI (Jan 9, 2011)

toss him overboard


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate fake lupine porn.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I think my favorite recent thread was the one about tentacle sex. Interesting, and informative!


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

removed


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

Mimi said:


> I think my favorite recent thread was the one about tentacle sex. Interesting, and informative!


Thought you were kidding until I did a site search.

It was actually Hugh's name that made me open this thread, not the Sex! call out.

I must be getting old.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Stephen M Holak said:


> It was actually Hugh's name that made me open this thread, not the Sex! call out.
> 
> I must be getting old.


There is both a compliment in there somewhere and a snub. Still trying to parse it all out.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

Mimi said:


> I think my favorite recent thread was the one about tentacle sex. Interesting, and informative!


Always a marketer.


----------



## Rambled Mind (Mar 22, 2013)

I was going to google "sex wolf" to find a funny image to post here, but then I realized the NSA was watching and was a bit afraid of what list that might put me on!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Justin T. Williams said:


> I was going to google "sex wolf" to find a funny image to post here, but then I realized the NSA was watching and was a bit afraid of what list that might put me on!


I'll do it for you. I'm not shy.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just because Hugh Howey says sex, does not mean go do an amazon search for free sex of the tentacle variety.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

We need subfora for threads like these.  

I propose a 'Tentacle sex and animal noise cafe'.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I actually spent a little while the other night - ahem - researching tentacle erotica. It was certainly an eye-opener.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the most likely explanation is that one or more persons present in this thread are actually sex wolves.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Dolphin said:


> I think the most likely explanation is that one or more persons present in this thread are actually sex wolves.


  I am discovered! *Runs away*


----------



## Rambled Mind (Mar 22, 2013)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> I'll do it for you. I'm not shy.


If I could "like" your forum post, I would


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

20 posts, and no one brought up the obvious mash-up . . . tentacle-wolf erotica.

Wait.  Did someone say the NSA was watching?    It was Hugh.  He started it.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

Where wolf?


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Vaalingrade said:


> So... there's no sex wolves?


I've heard tell of one, but he shortens it to "Swolf."


----------



## Lloyd MacRae (Nov 18, 2012)

I never thought when I started writing at my advanced age that I would learn about tentacle sex while wearing wool.  

And now you add a wolf costume?

I'm finally meeting the people my mother warned me about.


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

I Googled "sex wolf" and now I need brain bleach. I KNEW BETTER!


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

DDark said:


> Just so you know, my next book is a paranormal romance about Shifters, so this thread title could have applied to me.


Man, I *am* getting tired. I missed the "f" in the title on the first pass, and thought, "I can hear Ann and Betsy shifting forward in their chairs . . ."


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Maggie Stiefvater once told me she loves me. True story.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the wolf action but I think this thread could use more dubcon tentacle sex.


----------



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Drat, Howey, you made me look! _Again! _


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> I hate fake lupine porn.


Look, I happen to know this is the Lupin Express.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought you were trying to get SWolf's attention.  However, if the original post (or topic title) includes mention of Dalya, then the title need have no relevance to the contents of the thread.  In fact, it's pretty much regulation round here that it doesn't.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Lydniz said:


> I actually spent a little while the other night - ahem - researching tentacle erotica. It was certainly an eye-opener.


Best you close that eye ASAP! Tentacles are everywhere. Apparently...


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

EC Sheedy said:


> Best you close that eye ASAP! Tentacles are everywhere. Apparently...


The lesson to take from this is that at any moment, when you least expect it, a tentacle will try to have sex with you.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Drat...guess I missed the day of the tentacle. 


*frantically scrolling through the forum pages to find out what the heck is going on


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't mind me. I'm here just for the sex.  
Has it started already?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am definitely NOT reading this thread. Nope, not at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DDark said:


> Just so you know, my next book is a paranormal romance about Shifters, so this thread title could have applied to me.


Self promotion! Alert, alert!!!!!!

*reaches for cattle prod*

Dammit! Couldn't bring the cattle prod on the plane.....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I weren't on vacation, I'd ban all of you, starting with Hugh, Howey! 

Betsy


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Lydniz said:


> I actually spent a little while the other night - ahem - researching tentacle erotica. It was certainly an eye-opener.


You mean there really IS tentacle erotica  I thought it was a big joke.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I weren't on vacation, I'd ban all of you, starting with Hugh, Howey!
> 
> Betsy


But I didn't do anything but pick up a couple of books. ;(


----------



## mrain4th (May 19, 2013)

Hugh, were you bored this afternoon?


----------



## Zoe York (May 12, 2013)

Mary, I had the same reaction. And then someone else posted the same thing the other day...it's amazing how long we can all see references to tentacle sex and remain oblivious, eh? 

In other words, I have a plot bunny I need to go and sort out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> But I didn't do anything but pick up a couple of books. ;(


You need to be more careful about the company you keep, cinisajoy!
 



DDark said:


> Well, have a margarita on me.


How about a pint instead?

Betsy


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I, personally, am too mature to be lured in by the mere mention of sex.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

MaryMcDonald said:


> You mean there really IS tentacle erotica  I thought it was a big joke.


Type in erotica tentacle at amazon. There are 5 free ones and numerous others..


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, my, I couldn't resist reading this thread just by the topic.  

Sex and wolves...two of my favorite things.  

No not sex with wolves or tentacles for that matter...

Nevermind - forget I ever posted....


----------



## Krystel (Jul 6, 2013)

> You mean there really IS tentacle erotica Shocked I thought it was a big joke. Lips Sealed


 I thought the same thing when I read a post about it, so I went out and looked up and its real. Of course I then I

went out and found a tentacle erotica book and bought it just to see, I have to say not that impressed.


----------



## Maggie Dana (Oct 26, 2011)

Just noting the classics here .. .

Thucydides, Euripides, Sophocles, Tentacles, John Cleese


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> I actually spent a little while the other night - ahem - researching tentacle erotica. It was certainly an eye-opener.


Don't open that eye _too _wide, else a waiting tentacle might take it as consent.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

cinisajoy said:


> Type in erotica tentacle at amazon. There are 5 free ones and numerous others..


You seem to know an AWFUL LOT about it, Ms. Joy...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes?


----------



## frankbukowski (May 30, 2012)

Hiyall. This seems to be the board where everyone advertises their erotica, rather than chats about it. Well, that's okay, I guess. I don't write erotica per se, but I do write about sex, specifically sexual fantasy. I blog about it too at http://www.frankbukowski.com/ Nice day all. And don't shoot me, I'm new to posting on here.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> You seem to know an AWFUL LOT about it, Ms. Joy...


Well now I wouldn't be such a joy if I didn't research things for everyone else. Also it is a joy being cheap so yea I would know the freebies.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

So. How huge is your tentacle, Hugh?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

frankbukowski said:


> Hiyall. This seems to be the board where everyone advertises their erotica, rather than chats about it. Well, that's okay, I guess. I don't write erotica per se, but I do write about sex, specifically sexual fantasy. I blog about it too at http://www.frankbukowski.com/ Nice day all. And don't shoot me, I'm new to posting on here.


What an epic thread for a first post. Welcome to KB!



Gennita Low said:


> So. How huge is your tentacle, Hugh?


I read that as "testicle" at first.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> What an epic thread for a first post. Welcome to KB!
> 
> I read that as "testicle" at first.


... hmmm ... notice how Hugh evades direct questions about his tentacles ...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Maggie Dana said:


> Just noting the classics here .. .
> 
> Thucydides, Euripides, Sophocles, Tentacles, John Cleese


Congratulations! You just won an Internet!


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> What an epic thread for a first post. Welcome to KB!
> 
> I read that as "testicle" at first.


 

Well, whichever one you want to attest to.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> Drat...guess I missed the day of the tentacle.


Don't fret. They'll find you. They always do. Sleep tight. 



> Don't open that eye too wide, else a waiting tentacle might take it as consent.


Depends entirely on the tentacle creature in question. You're run of the mill immortal, supernatural creature type will have no concept of consent, only that an offering has been made while your alien, shape-shifting, dominant, billionaire types will be a little more suave about the whole thing.



> ... hmmm ... notice how Hugh evades direct questions about his tentacles ...


Former international yacht captain, lived on a sailboat, presently residing in a marine community...hmmm, indeed?


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Do you think the poor lad is becoming unraveled?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

You know, "Sex, sex, sex!" is a great sentence. It's been growing on me all day.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Edward M. Grant said:


> You've never been to Japan, have you?


Nope. And now I may never go.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh, I cannot BELIEVE this forum's recent fascination with tentacle porn. I am disgusted. _Disgusted and horrified_.

I came here to learn the business, not feel violated in every orifice simultaneously by gentle suckers.

DISGUSTED.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Coming soon to SyFy: Tentaclenado, starring Yasmine Bleeth, Charlie Sheen, Kim Fields, and Hugh Howey. In 3D.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

smreine said:


> Ugh, I cannot BELIEVE this forum's recent fascination with tentacle porn. I am disgusted. _Disgusted and horrified_.
> 
> I came here to learn the business, not feel violated in every orifice simultaneously by gentle suckers.
> 
> DISGUSTED.


LOL!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> I actually spent a little while the other night - ahem - researching tentacle erotica. It was certainly an eye-opener.





superfictious said:


> Don't open that eye _too _wide, else a waiting tentacle might take it as consent.


Bwah! I scared my cat away I laughed so hard.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

smreine said:


> Ugh, I cannot BELIEVE this forum's recent fascination with tentacle porn. I am disgusted. _Disgusted and horrified_.
> 
> I came here to learn the business, not feel violated in every orifice simultaneously by gentle suckers.
> 
> DISGUSTED.


Oh, don't you play the innocent with us, Ms. Reine. We all know you've written about sex wolves a time or two yourself....


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

swolf said:


> Yes?


Yeah, I actually thought this thread was directed at you. How wrong I was


----------



## Lady TL Jennings (Dec 8, 2011)

Naturally, _I _only clicked on the thread for research purposes only. Of course.
(Hm&#8230; Victorian tentacle Erotica&#8230; Sounds like a steamy Steampunk story to me&#8230

P.S. I'll also admit that I'm reading "Wool" at the moment, which has a severe negative impact on my writing goals for the day&#8230; Hmpf.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I hate myself for clicking on this thread. Grrr!


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Actually if some of you want to see some eye opening material type in tentacle anime- or similar applications- then click on video on you tube

(Not that I do such things...... )  But after watching a few those toons you may feel like rinsing off your keyboard with bleach ( and running a fresh scam scan on the computer)

Maybe delete it from your history as well though once done it can't really be undone.

Interesting thread Hugh!


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, crap. 
I joined this forum for the tentacled sex wolf crowd. If this ain't it, I'm out. 
What a tease.


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly, you are a children to think we'd get tricked into looking at this evil garbage. Dayla, Hugh  I hope you are proud of yourselves.  It's not even 9am in my time zone and I have to shower again.

To be clear: there are no tentacles in my shower.  Just the dog.

Li


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

ebbrown said:


> Well, crap.
> I joined this forum for the tentacled sex wolf crowd. If this ain't it, I'm out.
> What a tease.


No one will admit it, but EVERYONE here reads it... and probably writes it. LOL  *tick tick tick tick tick* *boom*

(Pipebomb, just like C.M. Punk...LOL)


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> No one will admit it, but EVERYONE here reads it... and probably writes it. LOL  *tick tick tick tick tick* *boom*
> 
> (Pipebomb, just like C.M. Punk...LOL)


Yeees! C.M. Punk. I get it now. Be still my heart.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I have nothing useful to add to this discussion except more tentacles.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

All that's missing now is a clip from Disney's 20,000 Leagues Under The Sea 
( the squid vs the Nautilus battle)


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so disappointed with the lack of sexy in this thread.

Just saying.


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

David Adams said:


> I am so disappointed with the lack of sexy in this thread.
> 
> Just saying.


Well we're all disappointed that it took four pages into a Hugh thread before you responded.

Seriously, David, quit slacking.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Kalen ODonnell said:


> Well we're all disappointed that it took four pages into a Hugh thread before you responded.
> 
> Seriously, David, quit slacking.


This. So this.


----------



## frankbukowski (May 30, 2012)

Hugh Howey said:


> What an epic thread for a first post. Welcome to KB!
> 
> I read that as "testicle" at first.


Cheers man. Good to be here. Looking forward to posting more in this wild party place.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Bears!

Part of the Threatdown from 2005!


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I am tentaclaphobic (hey, I just invented a word), so less pictures of those slimy critters.


----------



## Graeme Reynolds (Jul 8, 2012)

The closest I've come to this was a werewolf premature ejaculation scene in my last book


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> Hey, that's not nice. Tentacle creatures have feelings too.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, OK - I admit it -

I'm writing - at long last - the second book in the Broken Glass trilogy. [Working Title is Fracture Lines] The main alien is called Alfred - he is the strategist for a mercenary outfit - short extract -

"Hi Alfred," the colonel said, as he closed the door behind Steg. "I've brought Steg de Coeur to meet you. He's the one we offered a captaincy, as you suggested. How's business?"

Steg was stunned to see a large, multi-tentacled, Cephlapod-like alien floating in a large glass-walled tank. The alien's eyes were huge and round. He had no neck, his head was integrated with his body, forming a large bulbous base for all his limbs. Steg estimated the front of the tank was twenty feet high, reaching to the ceiling, and almost a hundred feet long, stretching the length of the room. Shadows prevented him from seeing into its depths although he estimated it stretched back some hundreds of feet. The alien, whom the colonel had addressed as Alfred, was perched on a stone or coral bench near the front of the tank, and was working at what appeared to be an array of computers. He continued to enter commands, touch-typing with two of his tentacles while he addressed his visitors.

I never thought of adding a sex component, though. And yes, the computers are waterproof!


----------

